# Show us your Burke #4 milling machine!



## HMF (Oct 13, 2010)

The Burke #4 milling machine is a pretty nice machine for its small size. It's major limitation is the single slot in its table, which has power feed.

Here are some photos of mine, which was made in 1946.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, here's mine, right before I sold it.





Restored to the point of adding a motor, and changing the lever feeds to screw feeds.
Then about when I was at a dead end someone came along wanting to buy it.
So now I'm looking for another, complete and with screw feeds.


----------



## HMF (Dec 1, 2010)

There is one on eBay right now, starting at $99.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Horizontal-Mill-Burke-Machine-Tool-Co-/150527437596?pt=BI_Mills&amp;hash=item230c226b1c

Take a look.


Best,


Nelson


----------

